# Successful Mooch Today



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Hit the local squirrel spot and got these two. 25mm long drawn tbg. M-8 hexnut with my polymorph recurved scorpion


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Fine shootin' man...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting there.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice shootin'.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent work! Those should be good eating.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shooting bud


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks lads. Hawk food again I'm afraid Charles aha. Better fed than me


----------

